# Ray Jefferson VHF



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

A buddy just gave me a Ray Jefferson VHF 6700. Has anyone used a Jefferson VHF before? Just want to know if I should consider putting it on my boat. I have a Standard Horizon on now. I think RJ is out of business.


----------

